# Reutilizar bocinas de un Home Theater



## osvaglezv (Nov 3, 2018)

Buenas amigos!
Seré breve... Hace poco encontré unas bocinas y un subwoofer de un teatro en casa que tenia, se trata de un Daewoo DHT-230NT, lo que pasa es que el DVD en cuestión no lo tengo, solo el subwoofer y las bocinas. Quisiera adaptar estas bocinas a mi cuarto y ser capaz de reproducir música mediante un cable auxiliar o mediante Bluetooth, alguien que sepa de este tema que me diga que es lo que requiero para realizar esta adaptación (componentes, fuente de alimentación, etc.).
Se los agradecería mucho!

Buen día!

Nota:
1) Anexo unas fotos de como es el teatro en casa, las imagenes son de internet y no cuento con el DVD.
2) Las impedancias de los altavoces son de 4 y 8 ohms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2018)

¿ Que es lo que se encuentra debajo del subwoofer ?


----------



## osvaglezv (Nov 3, 2018)

Es el reproductor, sólo que no cuento con el, sólo con los altavoces y el subwoofer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2018)

Necesitas un amplificador 5.1 para hacer andar todo.
A ese amplificador le puedes agregar un reproductor de MP3, una entrada para el celular, Etc

En el Foro encuentras varios. Mira aquí Buscador


----------



## osvaglezv (Nov 3, 2018)

Te lo agradezco mucho!
Otra pregunta, sabe de alguno en especial que me pueda recomendar que sea de un precio no muy alto. 
Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Nov 3, 2018)

osvaglezv dijo:


> Te lo agradezco mucho!
> Otra pregunta, sabe de alguno en especial que me pueda recomendar que sea de un precio no muy alto.
> Gracias.


barato, no creo que sea posible
esos parlantes se mueven con un tda2030
asi que tienes que usar algo parecido
http://diagramas.diagramasde.com/otros/DAEWOO-DHT-230NT.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2018)

O que se construya un 2.1 . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2018)

osvaglezv dijo:


> Te lo agradezco mucho!
> Otra pregunta, sabe de alguno en especial que me pueda recomendar que sea de un precio no muy alto.
> Gracias.


Busca en el foro como te sugerí sistemas 5.1 o 2.1, evalúa su costo y *tus* posibilidades.

Lo que a mi me parece "Caro" a ti te puede parecer "Barato" o viceversa, así que ese análisis  lo debes realizar *TU *mismo


----------



## Nanotronik (Nov 5, 2018)

En AliExpress lo tienes por unos 8 dolares, sólo he escrito "amplificador tda2030 2.1" y me ha el segundo uno de 6w+6w+25w para el subwoofer.... Le añades un receptor bluetooth que los tienes por precio similar y ya sólo tienes que hacer la cajita del conjunto para conectarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> En AliExpress lo tienes por unos 8 dolares, sólo he escrito "amplificador tda2030 2.1" y me ha el segundo uno de 6w+6w+25w para el subwoofer.... Le añades un receptor bluetooth que los tienes por precio similar y ya _*sólo tienes que hacer la cajita del conjunto para conectarlo.*_..


Y la fuente de alimentación


----------



## Nanotronik (Nov 5, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y la fuente de alimentación


Porsupues!! 
Dado que esa, joyita puede funcionar desde 6,5v hasta 15v con un transformador de 12v2A va sobrado, y los receptores bluetooth desde poco más de un euro hasta diez o quince si los quiere con microSD  USB jack 3.5 y pantel digital, los hay de tsntos tipos que o busca uno de 12v o usa ubo de 5v y coloca un 7805 con disipador pequeño y equipado con 2.1!

Yo tengo eo mío parado por el ruido que nadie me dijo cómo podía intentar eliminar... 😥

Pero lo voy a remodelar y lo haré de nuevo y mejor... Pero de la misma manera que éste equipo...


----------



## osvaglezv (Nov 6, 2018)

Vale vale, lo tomaré en cuenta, muchísimas gracias!


----------

